# Stereomix + Mikrofon = geht nicht



## Fraggi (21. März 2004)

Ich hab nen Problem, und zwar kann ich wenn ich Stereomix anmache nimmer labern (im teamspeak) - das will ich aber...
Ich hab auch nur nen headset und ich will auch net immer an den boxen hängen wenn ich welche hätte...

Ich hab ne NVidia onboard Soundkarte (ASUS Board - des Deluxe dingen)
Da is auch nen fettes control dingen bei aber nur für Dolby Sound...

Hat einer ne Idee oder weiß jemand obs nen tool gibt das den sound dazu schaltet?

Thx!


----------



## Fraggi (23. März 2004)

Danke für alle eure antworten...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. März 2004)

Muss man da im Teamspeak nich so ne Direct X Support aktivieren?
Ich bilde mir ein ich hatte das Problem mal mit Spielsound.

Und mal ganz am Rande: Tret TS in die Tonne . Probier mal Ventrilo :

http://www.ventrilo.com
Die Sprachqualität ist bedeutend besser 
Und Text2Speech Support hat das Ding fuer den Chatkram auch  ein Mords Spass ;-)


----------



## Fraggi (27. März 2004)

Es ist mir eigentlich sch*** egal welches voice Programm das is - Ich will nur Musik senden und dabei reden können ohne hier irgendwas umzustöpseln oder Boxen zu kaufen - wo dann wieder sch*** Qualität wäre...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. März 2004)

Na gut dann les noch mal meine erste Zeile, und probier das falls noch nicht getan.
Und wenn sich da nix tut  les nochmal meine 3. Zeile und probier das. Und dann werden wir sehen ob Du nochn Problem hast und  falls ja wie wir es lösen


----------



## Fraggi (30. März 2004)

1. Keine Ahnung - find ich net 
Welches Problem mit Spielsound
Ich will waves/mp3s wiedergeben und dabei noch reden können und zwar ohne Boxen zu benutzen.

2. Kein Bock jetz nen Ventrilo Server aufm Linux root einzurichten 
Wobei ich doch schon jetz weiß das es da genauso wenig geht ...
gibt es nicht irgendein Tool das die Wave-Ausgabe auf den Mikro-Kanal umleitet und dann Mikro und Wave Sounds zusammen mixt?  

3. Ja - wie geht das jetzt?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (1. April 2004)

Ich teste das heut abend mal..


----------

